# Gold Barron, Spalted Mango



## Mrfish55 (Feb 6, 2013)

Latest, Gold Barron with one of the spalted mango blanks I traded with 
Joe Rebuild. Was a little tricky to turn as it was pretty soft, just kept soaking with thin CA as needed.
[attachment=17892]
[attachment=17893]


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 7, 2013)

Very Nice Dave!
Great choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.

Les


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 7, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Very Nice Dave!
> Great choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
> 
> Les



Thanks Les, I was going to use chrome hardware but it just did not look right, my favourite combo so far is the copper finish and my birds-eye yellow cedar, cant make them fast enough.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 7, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Latest, Gold Barron with one of the spalted mango blanks I traded with
> Joe Rebuild. Was a little tricky to turn as it was pretty soft, just kept soaking with thin CA as needed.



Wow! That spalted Mango is beautiful. Very nice pen!


----------

